# NRA Basic Pistol Safety Course!!!!!



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

I will be holding classes throughout 2008 If anyone is interested in obtaining there Basic Pistol Safety Course feel free to PM or email me for more information. Am located in the Fall River,MA area. I am NRA/Mass. State certified firearms instructor. Road Island residents welcome, and as part of the safety course Road Island residents will qualify at the range. 

HAPPY SHOOTING! 
TK 

_Edit Harry_


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Why do you repeat yourself twice, then quote yourself?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Something about a guy with a gun that talks to himself that frightens me..


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*ROAD *Island x 2 ???????

There vs. "their" ???????

Hope you teach guns better than pens!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Yikes !!!!!!!!


----------



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

I was half a sleep when I posted that


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Half asleep or not, you got owned.


----------

